
Grasping at straws and the perils of performative, scolding environmentalism - jseliger
https://thebreakthrough.org/index.php/voices/grasping-at-straws
======
oldmancoyote
Performative scolding is about the egos of those who initiate it or perform
it. It's not about the goals of a movement like environmental action. It's a
"social disease" free of any particular ideology, and it is a destructive
epidemic.

